# Webcam not recognized in Camera Apps..



## kmhoward1 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just upgraded to Windows 8 Consumer Preview and I've noticed that the camera applications aren't recognizing my onboard laptop webcam. If I run the ASUS webcam utility it works just fine, facebook/etc as well. It's only seems to be the metro apps that won't recognize it.

Anyone else having this problem?

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------

